# how do you get the dry milk of your child's mouth?



## zora (Dec 24, 2002)

Hello,
I'm new at this, my baby boy was born on Tuesday. Things are going really well. I've noticed that he is getting a "supply" of dry milk on his little lips. How do I get it off?
Thanks
Zora


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

A wet cloth?

-Angela


----------



## Nisupulla (Jun 16, 2006)

If the wet cloth doesn't work, the "dry milk" might be thrush.


----------



## balancedmama (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nisupulla* 
If the wet cloth doesn't work, the "dry milk" might be thrush.









:


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Never seen dry milk before. Thrush sounds more likely.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Take a quick peek at his gums and the insides of his cheeks (not his tongue, though). Is there "dry milk" in there? If so, it is thrush. Hope it's not!


----------



## zora (Dec 24, 2002)

Wow. Thanks for the replies. I'm using a baby wash cloth, soaked with warm water and it is getting it off. Just feed him so don't want to open his mouth wide enough to look for thrush, nor do I want to at any night time feeding b/c I keep the lights low. But I'm going to look in the morning and let you know.

Again, thanks so much for the responses.
Zora


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

On occasion when DD would spit up, some of the milk would get stuck in her mouth, and I did what the others said... just wiped it w/ a cloth. I was nervous getting into her mouth like that at first but she doesn't mind at all. She probably likes having me help get the yucky spitted-up-milk out of her mouth so she doesn't have to taste it.


----------



## feministmom (Feb 11, 2007)

So is the dry milk on the outside of dc's lips? Is it flaky? Or is it on the inside of the mouth and look "cakey"?

I've had both with dd...the inside of the mouth/cakey definitely being thrush. In either case I've used a warm wet washcloth to clean her...the thrush is pretty much gone now and I still use a wet washcloth to clean the inside of her mouth at every diaper change. It's really helped with the thrush...even if it *is* just milk (not thrush yet) the milk on baby's tongue, it is a perfect place for yeast to grow. DD doesn't seem to mind at all. Actually, like Harmony96 said, I think she likes it. She smiles every time I do it. Sometimes she chomps down on the washcloth and my finger, which is fun for her, too.


----------

